# modifications for the clam scout



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

these are some easy diy mods for dirt cheap.

-dollar store items-
baskets, tap lights, flo light & batteries

-wally world items-
rod holders & industrial strength velcro

-radio shack-

aa battery case with "on and off" switch

total was under $20

anyone else do anything to make the scout more functional? 

lets see some pics


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

nice set up


----------

